# Advice on big buds?



## Grow46 (Sep 29, 2021)

My first grow and I'm just curious about what I can add to increase bud growth. I've been using fox farms trio and stated using blackstrap molasses as well. There are 2 600w lights in a 4x4 tent, 7 plants approaching 3 months. Anything else I can be doing?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 29, 2021)

Patience? Hang in there? Looking good so far to me and looks like it will be well worth the wait.  Green color looks a little strong but led lighting is wild when it comes to phone pictures. I was shooting my pictures through LED sunglasses. Walmart online 14 bucks. Mine clip over my script glasses.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

You can also us a Bloom Booster Like Big Bud, Nirvana, Age Old Bloom......


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Here we go with the Booster bullshit. The plant refused the shot.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

Like pure said. I too favor the Advanced Nutrient nutes.  Big bud, bud ignitor, carboload, B52, Overdrive always added.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Like pure said. I too favor the Advanced Nutrient nutes.  Big bud, bud ignitor, carboload, B52, Overdrive always added.
> 
> Bubba


Yep Most of them are giving 1st weeks of flower , 
However, the critical moment to use bud booster nutrients is during:* Weeks 2, 3, and 4 of flowering*
I could never really figure out which ones to use myself.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

I add Nirvana from day one, Age Old Bloom in wk 2 and Big Bud starting wk 3 and finally Overdrive wk 6.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> I add Nirvana from day one, Age Old Bloom in wk 2 and Big Bud starting wk 3 and finally Overdrive wk 6.


I was always afraid the tatse would be bad if carried right to the end


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was always afraid the tatse would be bad if carried right to the end


I cut Overdrive 2 wks out and flush 10 days out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> I cut Overdrive 2 wks out and flush 10 days out.


Is that a carb load?


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

I only use Carbo Loan in veg ..... I switch to unsulphered molasses in flower.  I think the molasses gives more taste and flavor on the finished product.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> I only use Carbo Loan in veg ..... I switch to unsulphered molasses in flower.  I think the molasses gives more taste and flavor on the finished product.


I use floralicious really messes with PH though


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep Most of them are giving 1st weeks of flower ,
> However, the critical moment to use bud booster nutrients is during:* Weeks 2, 3, and 4 of flowering*
> I could never really figure out which ones to use myself.


I just follow the web site recs. A couple are used throughout flowering, one is first 2 weeks, one is last 2 weeks.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

They have pretty in depth info on these nutes and additives on line, good description of how and why. Once you study it a bit, I just started adding them. Still playing around.

They have 3 or 4 different types of base nutes. I've been using the Sensi line, pute likes Connesuer line. Once you pick your base nutes, you start reading about additives.   

The base nutes are divided up into two parts, A and B. One has more nitrogen, so you can use equal amounts, or you could use less of one and so forth. I don't use the Veg A & B, soil I use has enough to get through veg. Only cow bell during veg. Begin with nutes at switch to flower.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Any PGR’s in those boosters?

asking for a friend


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

Some of Advanced Nutrients do I'm sure. I think Big Bud does. They don't use any "banned" PGRs, but just because they aren't banned doesn't mean they shouldn't be I guess.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

I don't think the base nutes have them, it would be good to know. I don't recall them listing them, just saying "they used no banned ones," and I assume but don't know they use "non banned ones? I do not know.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

Still reading but bud ignitor has no PGR. Still looking....big bud says they don't use 

"Note: At Advanced Nutrients, we do not use paclobutrazol, daminozide, or any other banned plant growth regulators in our products"

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

Big bud doesn't list any PGR, does list L-Amino acids. It gives the above statement about banned PGRs.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

^^^^Sounds like Bubba has it covered.   Anything else you want to know...ask him.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

Overdrive doesn't give as much "how it works" info, so I was suspicious. It gives the same "don't use banned PGRs" so don't know for sure. Hope that helps

Bubbs


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

Bottom line, I don't know for sure, other than banned ones. Does anyone use banned ones? They never out and out said they don't, other than banned ones.

Maybe they don't?

Bubba


----------

